# clendening lake report 5-4



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Went to clendening along 799 caught 9 white bass and 1 bluegill and a carp :B all on a tiny trap bleeding bait series. Would like to know if anyone has caught carp on artificial lures  this is the sescond time that i have and both times were on a rattle trap and at clendening lake . Thanks saugeyeslayer1


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

the only time i have caught carp on artificials is when the 17 year locusts are in the air.. you can catch a 20 lb carp on a tiny torpedo, now thats a blast.. but my dad caught a 15 lb carp on a jig and minnow last week on tappan crappie fishing..


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I caught a carp on while trolling at Clendening once. He tried to skip the whole eating and digesting bit and put the lure straight it his butt. He didn't fight real hard either but I don't think I'd pull to much if I had a hook and line in my rectum.


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

A friend and I caught carp and just about everything else that swam in the backwaters up in rayland. It was only in one of the ponds but it surprised us when the carp hit a twistertail. We slayed the fish that day.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Hows the bass fishing on Clendening and Piedmont??? I have bass tournys on back to back day on both lakes and was wandering how the bite is and weather or not the bass are in the shallows or still somewhat deep?? Any help would be great.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

havent had much luck along 799 .i would try some of they bays


----------

